# Google Next Generation Assistant



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> As far as I can tell, it's only available on Pixel 4 phones right now.
> 
> I imagine that it will be made available on additional models in the future, as long as those phones have enough horsepower to run it. I doubt anybody but Google will be willing to add engineering effort (re: money) into getting it to work on existing hardware. Google will probably port it to Pixel 3 and 3a phones if the hardware can handle it.


I have a pixel 3 what feature is this you are talking about?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Reliev said:


> I have a pixel 3 what feature is this you are talking about?


Google's Next Generation Assistant.
See the post below, including a YouTube video demonstrating the new feature.


garsh said:


> Found it! Google announced this change in May 2019. Sorry for the bogus Forbes article from 2012.


https://www.blog.google/products/assistant/next-generation-google-assistant-io/
​_To power the Google Assistant, we rely on the full computing power of our data centers to support speech transcription and language understanding models. We challenged ourselves to re-invent these models, making them light enough to run on a phone._​​_Today, we've reached a new milestone. Building upon advancements in recurrent neural networks, we developed completely new speech recognition and language understanding models, bringing 100GB of models in the cloud down to less than half a gigabyte. With these new models,* the AI that powers the Assistant can now run locally on your phone. *This breakthrough enabled us to create a next generation Assistant that processes speech on-device at nearly zero latency, with transcription that happens in real-time, even when you have no network connection._​​


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Google's Next Generation Assistant.
> See the post below, including a YouTube video demonstrating the new feature.


yea this is what I thought you meant its coming for pixel 3 they confirmed it not sure for other versions is the 3-4 worth getting? sorry for being off-topic. just curious.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Reliev said:


> yea this is what I thought you meant its coming for pixel 3 they confirmed it not sure for other versions is the 3-4 worth getting? sorry for being off-topic. just curious.


Can you share a link stating that it's coming to the Pixel 3? All I can find is a general statement that it's "coming to Pixel phones", and the only confirmation that I've received is that it's shipping on Pixel 4.

My previous phone was a Moto g6, so I can't really comment on the differences between the 3 & 4. I bought a couple Pixel 3a phones for family members at $250 - that seems like a heck of a good deal for what you get. I don't know if the 4 is a big enough of a jump to be worth the price of upgrading, unless you just really like being on the cutting edge of phone technology.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Can you share a link stating that it's coming to the Pixel 3? All I can find is a general statement that it's "coming to Pixel phones", and the only confirmation that I've received is that it's shipping on Pixel 4.
> 
> My previous phone was a Moto g6, so I can't really comment on the differences between the 3 & 4. I bought a couple Pixel 3a phones for family members at $250 - that seems like a heck of a good deal for what you get. I don't know if the 4 is a big enough of a jump to be worth the price of upgrading, unless you just really like being on the cutting edge of phone technology.


it was on android authority I believe or it could have been android police. The only reason I haven't upgraded is because of the fingerprint not being there.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

https://www.androidauthority.com/google-pixel-3-compact-google-assistant-1052597/

I think I have all the features from the video I know that's how I did voice to text before with android auto.


----------

